# Specialized P bike 26 pro



## ajcsk8r (Oct 8, 2011)

so a little background first. i have been cycling pretty obsessively for the past 18 years. i race cyclocross, road and mtn. I got back into riding(after being a grom) on the MTN bike back in like 1995 and ever since it has progressed into being fitter, stronger, faster. so the more i have gotten into it the more FUN i have lost with it. i still love riding but wanted to approach it from a different perspective so i ordered a 2013 p-bike. my thought was a singlespeed bike that i can re-learn how to wheelie, bunny hop and just have a blast on!!! i figure it will also help my technical side of riding that much more?
dont know if i will be crazy into gravity but i am really looking forward to blasting some very wimpy airs!!!


----------



## Pike14 (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow, your story is EXACTLY the same as mine and I'll be the same as many others. I too got really REALLY into racing and training, racing 'cross, xc mtb, road, and even (gasp!) triathlon. After getting into xc racing, I got bored with what at one time was really difficult and technical, and wanted more of a challenge. I'll spare the long and boring story, but now I primarily ride DH and Enduro. I race every once in a while, but it's more about the fun factor and improving my game. 

Just like you, I recently bought a P bike (P26 Am) with the hope of expanding my game even more. I know a lot of the skills will translate to the street/dirtjumps/skateparks, but I'm excited to learn more and be creative with what I ride. You're definitely not crazy man, you're just going through a natural progression as a rider! 

Enjoy the bike and ride the hell out of it!


----------



## bicyclemech1 (Feb 22, 2009)

*I have you guys beat by about 1.5 years...*

Pump track and dirt jumping has had a huge impact on my riding. I boost better while riding enduro, rail some corners every now and then and throw some decent air when at the DJ park consistently.
And that last word is the key. Consistency.
you must DJ consistently to progress. Jumps tend to look bigger when you have been away from them for a period of time.
Find your way to (or build) a pump track. It will produce huge increases in your day to day riding abilities faster than any type of riding you can do.

Great choice I made a year and a half ago.
Great choice you two just made.


----------



## Pike14 (Mar 22, 2011)

bicyclemech1 said:


> Pump track and dirt jumping has had a huge impact on my riding. I boost better while riding enduro, rail some corners every now and then and throw some decent air when at the DJ park consistently.
> And that last word is the key. Consistency.
> you must DJ consistently to progress. Jumps tend to look bigger when you have been away from them for a period of time.
> Find your way to (or build) a pump track. It will produce huge increases in your day to day riding abilities faster than any type of riding you can do.
> ...


So stoked to hear that man! Do you have any advice on what it would take to build a pump track? I've got plenty of untouched woods in my area that I would be able to build on, I just need the know how. I'll check in with my local shop as well and see what those guys are riding. I know there are a few dirt jump areas available, I just need to get there and start practicing. I guess I'm a bit hesitant because it will be almost like starting over. I've got no problems hitting jumps with my DH bike on DH tracks, but this is a whole new ballgame.

So far though I'm having an awesome time on mine and can't wait to get in some good, solid riding. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

DUDE I just bought a P26 AM(green) and its sick!! I had a 2012 model but for 2013 they made the top tube shorter(22.25vs22.75) and the chain stays shorter (15.1vs15.something) and it makes a world of difference when doing wheelies (esp for a short guy im 5'6)!! Im loving this bike so far! As far as building a pump track, its as easy as finding two shovels(spade and flat) and a wheel barrow. Just watch some youtube videos and look at pics on the interweb to get some ideas.


----------



## Pike14 (Mar 22, 2011)

Cool! Thanks! Yeah, I agree, the P26am wheelies and manuals like a dream! Almost too easy as I found out on my test ride in the parking lot-almost ass planted! Nice to see others enjoying it too! 

Thanks for the advice re the pump track. I've got some ideas and I'll have to get cracking with them. I'll do some web searches for sure.


----------



## Pike14 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just got back from my first true DJ session with the P26am and the thing rocks! Started out small but hit the bigger jumps the more my confidence grew. Getting the feel of the bike and the feel of the jumps took me a few runs, but once I got it my confidence grew and I was feeling more natural in the air. Can't wait to try it again!


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

Glad to hear you're enjoying your bike PIKE . What color is yours?


----------



## Pike14 (Mar 22, 2011)

I got the black one. Thinking about taking off the stickers and going with black grips though to completely murder it out. 

Have you had any issues with your front hub? Just noticed after my ride today that it was a bit loose.


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

Cool man, yea that will be sick. I kinda wish I went with the black now -_- lmao.. 
No hub issues yet dude as I got a new construction job and been working like a horse soo I havent had much chance to beat on it yet. hmmm makes me wonder if ill have the same issue, im pretty hard on my bikes lol. I would give take it to a bike shop and have them take a looksee and then maybe call up specialized. These front hubs are pretty tiny and weak looking so maybe its just wanting an upgrade you know?


----------



## Pike14 (Mar 22, 2011)

hahah yeah I thought the same about them being tiny when I first looked at it. I'm used to the big ass hubs on my Deemax and Crossmax SK wheels so these look like road hubs compared to those. They're been pretty sturdy up until today. I've been doing a lot of 180s in the streets and bigger drops when cruising around and this was the first issue I've had. Def will take it to the shop though.

I think the green looks pretty sick though man. I like the contrast between the purple and green-it's totally the bike the Joker would ride!


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

Yea my Faith has huge hubs too. I never looked at my bike from that perspective. Now I love it even more and named it the Joker. Thanks lol


----------



## Pike14 (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice! no worries man! I took the wheel into my shop and the mechanic said the hub was just a bit loose and that it probably came from the factory that way. Just a couple turns of the wrench and it has been all good since. I've been doing (attempting anyway) a lot of 180s and 360s on it, so with as small as those hubs are I wouldn't be surprised though if it happened again. At least I know how to fix it though!

Everything else with it though is bomb proof. I swapped out for a longer stem and wider bars though (65mm stem and 750mm bars). I've got long arms and I've found going from the stock 720mm bars has helped with getting leverage when street riding and doing the 180s and 360s. Kinda bummed though because the bars and stem are both silver and take away from the all black theme I had going with the bike after taking the frame decals off. Oh well! Glad you're diggin your bike! I really like the green!


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

Awesome! So cool to hear stories like this!

I grew up with BMX in my blood so I naturally gravitated toward the DJ bikes.

What I preach is that BMX (which is essentially what you are doing...only on a 26") can be for everyone! I think people get this idea that you need to be doing back flips and tailwhips in order to ride BMX or hit up the dirt jumps. I disagree........whether you are catching 2" of air or 8 feet........it doesn't matter. As long as you are having fun and enjoying the ride.......go for it!


----------



## Pike14 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah I'm super stoked on my purchase. I only wish that there were more dirt jumps closer to my house. The closest place I can go and ride is about an hour away. So far it's been mostly street stuff and learning little tricks here or there. I'd much prefer riding on dirt as oppossed to concrete, but I'm still having a blast!


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

this bike is so sick. needs nothing except tires. I like riding trails with my pbike so these street tires arent doing the job so well. Im thinking small block 8 front/holy roller rear and some bb7s


----------



## Pike14 (Mar 22, 2011)

GiantMountainTroll said:


> this bike is so sick. needs nothing except tires. I like riding trails with my pbike so these street tires arent doing the job so well. Im thinking small block 8 front/holy roller rear and some bb7s


Agreed! I was thinking holy rollers front and rear, but I think the small block 8 is a good idea up front. Loving mine too, just haven't had as much time to ride as I'd like!:madman:


----------



## Racegates138 (Feb 12, 2013)

Lol, same story here too. Went to Rays Mtb in Cle. With my stumpy but want to go back with a dj style bike. Saw that you guys went with the Spec. 26am but I'm leaning toward the 26pro. Any differences that you know of?

Tanks, Ron


----------



## OrangeDevil (Mar 18, 2013)

Im getting ready to pull the trigger on 26pro. Im coming from bmx so its gonna be a little different. Can anyone tell me if the forks on these bikes are any good? Its a mix up between this bike (26pro) and a norco two50.


----------



## Racegates138 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey Orange, I ended getting the 26 pro in black and I love it. Took it to Rays in Cleveland and the Custom RockShox Argyle fork held up great in the expert jump sections. I'm 5'11" and 220lbs and it never bottomed. Bike handled great in the pump track too. Perfect park bike for me but if I take it dirt jumping I would probably throw my Fox fork on it. Hope this helped.


----------



## OrangeDevil (Mar 18, 2013)

im 6'4 204lbs, so i assume the forks will be good. you said that dirt jumping you would change the forks, are you saying the forks are to soft? if so, can you change the springs in them like moto forks? i race motocross so i hope thats not a stupid question. thanks.

i wanna hit up rays in cleveland as well, im down in cincinnati so its like a 3 hour drive for me.


----------



## Racegates138 (Feb 12, 2013)

No the forks don't feel soft but dirt jumps are bigger than what Rays has and the landings would be harder. I'm an ex motocrosser, just sold my Honda crf450 a few years ago, what and awesome bike. I'm in Buffalo so Rays is 3 hours for me also. Lol, you can bring your forks to Pro Circuit and get heavier springs and valving done. Just kidding.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

there is only one fork on the bike...


----------



## Racegates138 (Feb 12, 2013)

Technically two fork legs, lol


----------



## OrangeDevil (Mar 18, 2013)

ok, i figured the forks were one piece. im just new to mtb forks and all. dont really know similar they are to moto forks. so im assuming they are above entry level forks?


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

go rigid. no more suspension problems. no guessing on what spring you need or how pressure you need. 

but most mtb forks have a slimmed down version of moto forks. the theories of springs and oils are the same, just the internals vary from what ive seen. but im also comparing my marz 888 and dj2 to my marz fork on my ducati. so yeah, not much help there


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm looking at the p pro over the p am just a few key up grades like air fork and 20 km thru axle on the pro. I would not personnaly recommend changing your fork for dirt jumping. Typically one would run very high psi so it almost feel rigid. It allows you to pop hard but takes the edge off the landing. I currently run full rigid and love it but looking to up grade and the p pro is a great bang for your buck as a compete


----------



## Racegates138 (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm loving my p26 pro. Has anyone upgraded their handlebars? Any recommendations?


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Racegates138 said:


> I'm loving my p26 pro. Has anyone upgraded their handlebars? Any recommendations?


what dont you like about them or why do you want to change them? I like the look of the spank bars but haven't rode them


----------



## Racegates138 (Feb 12, 2013)

I like the bars, was looking for a different bend. They are almost like bmx bars. Was looking for a bar that wasn't that tall.


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

oh so too large of a rise for you? They are 3inch rise i think... right?


----------



## Racegates138 (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah very tall, maybe going with the easton havoc or monkey bar


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

I like tall bars for jumping and throwing tricks...I also come from a BMX back ground but everyone has their own preferences


----------



## climbak (May 9, 2010)

Do you guys ride these around on the road much at all? I'm looking for something to replace my current shitty commuter for short rides with the girlfriend and to work, but still be able to go rip on. Right now I'm torn between the P.26 Am and the P street 2, but I don't like the aluminum frame on the street. I know it won't be like a road specific bike for commuting, but if it's bearable and still allows me to go off for some fun if I see anything worth playing on then I'm ok with it.


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

How far do you need to commute on it? The p street is a slightly aggressive that MTB and you can sit to ride it. The p am is full DJ I doubt you could really get the seat into a comfy spot to sit and pedal too far. That said I ride mine all over the place. Go grab a bite a beer street ride short rides around the neighborhood with the wife. So it is totally possible it really depends on how far you can or want to stand and pedal...


----------



## climbak (May 9, 2010)

I live about 6 miles from work, but I usually just drive in to a garage I have a permit for much closer. So occasionally I'll ride around 6 miles. I already have a nice mtn bike so I wanted a dj bike to work on skills, have fun, and just cruise around on. How high can the seat go? If it can be made semi comfortable for a few miles of cruising around than I'd probably prefer the full dj bike since it'd probably be more fun. On the downside, my local shop just told me they're sold out for the year so I'll have to call around or find one used if I decide to get one.


----------



## Racegates138 (Feb 12, 2013)

I have the p26 pro and its a great jump bike, but for a commuter bike I just use my stumpy. A lot more comfortable. Here's an off topic subject: I just bought Deitly bars for my bike that are 31.8mm for the stem clamp as it reads on the specialized p26 pro spec sheet. I was dumbfounded when I got the bars and they were way to big for the stock stem. The actual size of the Specialized stem is 25.4mm so I wrote to specialized so they could correct this, just a heads up.


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Ya I'm in the same boat I wanted to upgrade from my harp to a p bike rode a couple at rays this winter. Killer bikes but all the 2013s are sold out. The shop said dealer release is end of june and the they can probably be ordered in July and delivery in August. As for the stock set post it is a seat post combo and I'm guessing the total seat post length is 9 to12 inches since it isn't designed to be pulled up to high . You could probably get a different longer one and use it for commuting and switch to the short stock one for play. 6 miles isn't that far I ride that far or more on street rides and never sit. Its all what you are use to I guess. 

Good to know about the stem. Guess need to upgrade the stem and bars at the same time


----------



## climbak (May 9, 2010)

cglasford said:


> Ya I'm in the same boat I wanted to upgrade from my harp to a p bike rode a couple at rays this winter. Killer bikes but all the 2013s are sold out. The shop said dealer release is end of june and the they can probably be ordered in July and delivery in August. As for the stock set post it is a seat post combo and I'm guessing the total seat post length is 9 to12 inches since it isn't designed to be pulled up to high . You could probably get a different longer one and use it for commuting and switch to the short stock one for play. 6 miles isn't that far I ride that far or more on street rides and never sit. Its all what you are use to I guess.
> 
> Good to know about the stem. Guess need to upgrade the stem and bars at the same time


I confirmed that with my local shop. They are showing availability on August 3rd. Looks like I'll either be trying to find a shop in Phoenix that has one or searching for a used one, although I doubt there will be many yet.

Also good to know about that stem. I was planning on eventually throwing a Deity bar on as well since I have a pair on my AM bike and it's awesome.


----------



## OrangeDevil (Mar 18, 2013)

specialized said the new bikes will be available for purchase on june 30. i emailed them about a p3 availability and thats what they told me. i dont understand why they dont make more bikes seeing as how the market has demand for it and its always sold out? doesnt make since to me.


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah I don't understand why they don't make more either..... keep the demand up? who knows.. 
so they told you 6/30? that is awesome... I emailed them last week and they told me they had no information on the bikes but will post up on Facebook and their website as soon as they do.


----------



## OrangeDevil (Mar 18, 2013)

yeah they said june 30 the new bikes/or more bikes will be in for purchase. according to the email. will it happen? we will see. they are probab;y getting tired of their inbox getting filled on questions about these bikes!


----------



## dfwraptor (Aug 7, 2012)

my p26 pro was hard to get, no shops had any, and that was about 5 months ago, they go super fast! and for the bars topic i saw that on the website they had it listed wrong, because myn where deff not 31.8. but i ended up getting the p slope stem which is 31.8 for like 30 bucks on there web site with 40mm rise bars and love the setup


----------



## OrangeDevil (Mar 18, 2013)

hopefully i can my hands on a p26 pro or p3 around the 30th. hopefully specialized wasnt BSing me and im able to get one. if not i guess ill get me a status 1 and go downhill!


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

haha yeah if they are bs'ing me i'll probably just go with a different company for a dj bike...


----------



## OrangeDevil (Mar 18, 2013)

i was thinking of a eastern or norco two50 if i can get my hands on ones of those if specialized doesnt deliver


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

I just talked to my local shop and they called specialized and they said mid july they p bike line up should be 100% available. I asked how long it would take to get one or if they had specs or colors. No specs or colors and 2-4 weeks after ordering it would arrive in shop... not that great but sounds like a legit answer


----------



## willymoe (Jan 27, 2011)

I just picked up a pro about 2 weeks ago. My lbs has a slope coming in, so I might be interested in selling my pro. PM me if your interested. I'm in Oregon.


----------



## ajcsk8r (Oct 8, 2011)

my 2013 p26 pro is up for sale. 

if anyone is interested PM me.

I thought it would be fun to have this style bike but need room for another cyclcross bike.
it never saw a jump and has about 2 hours ride time on it.

I'm in New Jersey


----------



## Racegates138 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey Guys, Is anyone else having issues with the P26 pro rear brake? Mine feels very soft with very little stopping power. I actually added a 12 inch seat post so when the wife kicks me off the dirt, I will ride some local trails with her. Nearly ran through an intersection on the trail with no braking power. Any ideas for an upgrade?


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

have you bled them? 

I am all about mechanical brakes for DJ bikes... I run BB7 with a jagwire rip cord no issues plenty of stopping power


----------



## willymoe (Jan 27, 2011)

No problems with mine. Have more stopping power than traction till I hang over the seat.


----------



## Racegates138 (Feb 12, 2013)

Lol, sorry guys found small rock in there, all set.


----------

